# [SOLVED] RainBow 6 Vegas 2 : cannot connect to games



## shadowwill

Hello, i am having some trouble connecting to online games/ matches on Rainbox 6 Vegas 2. When i try to connect it says 'Unable to establish a connection to this match'. I can play all other online games just fine. I can however connect to the games if i dissconnect my router and connect straight through my modem. 

I have tried:

-Turned off firewall on router

-Made sure DMZ correct IP was mine and was enabled

-Turned off the WAN ping blocking

-went to router website, found correct numbers for vegas 2 to put in firewall virtual server - none worked

-Tried rearranging some numbers to see if it helped

-tryed to change type between UDP and TCP


My router is a Belkin F5D7230/4



Thank you for any help


----------



## Jason09

*Re: RainBow 6 Vegas 2 : cannot connect to games*

Try downloading and installing the PF port checker while connected to both the modem and the router to test the status of the ports.


----------



## shadowwill

*Re: RainBow 6 Vegas 2 : cannot connect to games*

OK i tried using that program and tried the 4 ports that belong to the game but it says they are not open or not reachable. I have opened them in the router and tried everything i can. Any more idea's? 

Thank you


----------



## shadowwill

Solved, by turning on UPNP in router settings.


----------



## Jason09

Ok, glad you were able to get the problem solved!


----------

